# Temp residence in Viana do Castelo



## Saul20 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi all, I am a British citizen and very keen to take temp residence in or around Viana do Castelo. I will be traveling to Portugal in next two weeks.

I am trying to work out how what are the req's for temp residence, if I can register before 3 months of arriving and also how to make an appointment for registration at the town hall.

I understand that the only req's for temp res of EU citizens are proof of sufficiency of funds and private health cover. I do not yet have a NIF or a rental.

Any info would be useful.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi, I registered in Viana in February. They won't register you without proof that you were in Portugal three months earlier, although they don't seem bothered about where you might have gone in the meantime. I made my appointment by email. The registration lady speaks excellent English and once I'd shown her the relevant paperwork my certificate was ready the next day. She didn't even look at my financial paperwork or my health insurance, just at my NIF, my apartment purchase deeds and my passport.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

vianina said:


> Hi, I registered in Viana in February. They won't register you without proof that you were in Portugal three months earlier, although they don't seem bothered about where you might have gone in the meantime. I made my appointment by email. The registration lady speaks excellent English and once I'd shown her the relevant paperwork my certificate was ready the next day. She didn't even look at my financial paperwork or my health insurance, just at my NIF, my apartment purchase deeds and my passport.


That is not what regulations say. You can register from day one.
@OP, contact UK Embassy for assistance if you get any grief.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> That is not what regulations say. You can register from day one.
> @OP, contact UK Embassy for assistance if you get any grief.


Yup, it's possible to go the head-on route. Either way the OP is cutting it fine since no rental agreement is in place yet, and if you do it that way you can expect them to subject all other aspects to careful scrutiny.


----------

